# My Golden hurt my other dog seriously and the situation is dire. Advice?



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

*This post has moved*

I have a 13 month old Golden, EJ, who I have had since 8 weeks of age. She has always been the sweetest dog ever. For as long as we have had her, she's lived with out older maltese mix Belle and our two small daughters. 

She has always been incredibly patient and gentle with our children. Butva few months ago we started feeding the two dogs completely separate because we started noticing that they would growl at each other if they were in close proximinty. Nevertheless, they continued to sleep in the same room together and didn't have any other trouble except for the occasional barking session at each other.

Well, on Thursday I had them locked together in our sunroom together while our exterminators were doing the quarterly examination of our hourse. It's a relatively large and comfortable room with access to a doggy door so they can go in and out as they please. 

Suddenly, my six year old started screaming for me (I was in the kichen) and I came in to find EJ attacking Belle. I screamed and she backed off but Belle was gushing blood. Like horror movie blood. I rushed her to the emergency vet and she has 2 broken teeth and a fractured jaw. She has to have surgery on Tuesday which has depleted all of our savings.

I've been keeping them apart since then. I have no idea what to do. I love both of my dogs immensely and I'm heartbroken over the entire situation. I don't know what happened. I don't know why this happened. I did find a small piece of bread in the room that I guess my daughter had dropped earlier. But I don't know if it had anything to do with it because I wasn't in there at the time to witness it.

I am just so sick over the situation and have no idea if it even safe for them to continue living in the same house at this point. But the possibilty of having to rehome her crushes me. What can I do?


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

*My Golden attacked my other dog and I desperately need guidance. .*

duplicate post, threads merged


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I merged your two threads together so you would have your replies and info in the same thread making it easier for you to find. 

Sorry about the problems you're having with your dogs, hope the one that got hurt will heal quickly.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

duplicate post, multiple threads merged together


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I merged your two threads together so you would have your replies and info in the same thread making it easier for you to find.
> 
> Sorry about the problems you're having with your dogs, hope the one that got hurt will heal quickly.


 I'm sorry, I am trying to delete the original post so I can post it in a different category.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I merged all your threads together, threads are put into their appropriate category.
There are several members who participate in particular sections, I know a member who is a trainer and behaviorist, I'll contact her to see if she can help you. 

I know you're are desperately seeking help and some advice, hang in there a bit until members see your thread.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you, I simply just don't know what I'm doing. I haven't posted on a forum before. I though I put it in the wrong category, I tried to change it and I couldn't figure it out. Now I believe I've made several posts that I can't delete. I'm sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're alright, I'll check all your posts and threads again to make sure they're all in the same place. 

I sent a PM to the member that is the trainer, hopefully she'll be on soon and can help you.


All your posts and threads are now in this thread.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you. I'm very anxious and that's not helping. The last few days have been awful.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

FL-Gena also wrote a question about the same problem between her Golden Retriever
and male Yorkie. Take a look at the thread in the "Golden Retriever Puppies Under 1 Year" titled "Very disturbed and distressed...need advice"

There are a few good answers as to why: you have a breed that can tend to be snappy and protective/aggressive who has also been the main dog in the house; your GR is
starting to grow and mature, which threatens the Maltese's place in the family. Not extremely complicated, but breed behavior differences and then the difference in size and strength. The attacker is not always the aggressor, and there was a piece of food involved. You may need to supervise them closely and separate them.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if Belle had been the instigator, if anything, EJ usually follows her lead.

But there's a major size difference, 7 vs 65 lbs and she was hurt badly.


For now, we have kept them 100 % separated and plan to keep them 100 percent supervised from here on out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep them separate when you are not physically with them. And depending on which you think was the one who started this (it could have been the golden or it could have been the other dog), I would keep her a short distance away. And any time you see any kind of snarky behavior - I would put the fear of God into that dog. Either dog. 

I'm a nice person and very soft around my dogs, but one thing is for sure - they have to understand that I am boss and I will not tolerate any growling, snarking, glaring, or any "starting" behaviors that would turn into a fight. All these behaviors are natural for the dogs anyway. Goldens generally are nice pack dogs and don't get into fights with each other generally - but it DOES happen. Especially with young "immature" dogs who are going through hormonals and stuff.

I'm assuming the Belle is the older dog and probably has been asserting herself more as your "puppy" has run out of her "puppy license".... and your younger girl is being a #itch now that hormones are kinda taking over. She might be asserting herself more with your dog and in this case it turned into a fight. 

Since Belle is a little dog - you should never leave her alone with your golden. The size difference is too much and even a mild rough play that wouldn't hurt anything golden to golden would end up severely hurting your little dog. Keep them separate for the little girl's safety. 

I'm not somebody who believes in getting rid of dogs over things like this. Things settle down with management. It's not the end of the world. A lot of times when nothing "severe" happens - it's a wakeup call reminder to put your foot down more with these dogs. 

I'm glad your little girl is OK - definitely because of the size difference, it could have been far worse. Your golden could have killed her if she was really trying to.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

I agree, I don't really believe that EJ intended to seriously harm her but she did.

I have no interest in rehoming her, it would crush me. I can't even imagine it. But the situation is really bad and I'm not sure if my heart is telling me the right thing to do.

Belle is having surgery on Tuesday to remove the broken and teeth and to stabilize the jaw. It's been a huge blow financially and emotionally for the entire family.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can calm down, taking Megora's advice would be great. I know that right now it is hard to see the forest for the trees, but your little girl will heal. Try managing them as suggested: really staying on top of them all the time. Never let them be alone together. Never let a growl go unadmonished.

Good luck!

NewfieMom


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Things are calming down. It's been rough the past few days. We had to deplete 100% of our savings for her care. That was difficult. We are a one income family and it will take a long time to replace it. We have children and now we have zero emergency funds. I just pray the surgery goes well and that we never have another incident.

They'll never be unsupervised again, that's for sure.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Good advice from Megora! (Much better worded than mine, but in the same vein!)

Perhaps you could PM Gena at FL-Gena and ask her how she has worked out her situation between her two.

BTW: My friend/neighbor has a male Yorkie and a female Maltese: these two very small dogs got into a fight one day (this was all a shock to me). It took her and her husband _both_ had to break them up! Like you, vet bills were horrendous even between these two 5 lb. dogs, much less a Golden puppy and a Maltese! I never would have
thought they were that fierce. We always walk together with my two Goldens and her two little ones (one in a baby carriage), and they all get along. But we certainly don't take any chances!

Yes, Megora is right: dogs are dogs, not people.

I believe after this initial shock that all will be OK for you, but so sorry to hear about
your savings being depleted. Life is difficult these days for many young families and extra dollars are hard to come by.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kiersa16 said:


> Things are calming down. It's been rough the past few days. We had to deplete 100% of our savings for her care. That was difficult. We are a one income family and it will take a long time to replace it. We have children and now we have zero emergency funds. I just pray the surgery goes well and that we never have another incident.
> 
> They'll never be unsupervised again, that's for sure.


I'm really sorry to read this, but to put this into context... or make you feel better, I guess....  

I pay all the vet bills for my dogs. It's just something I've done since I started working years ago. My family is there as my ace in the back pocket, but generally, I don't want to go there unless it's really out of my means. 

That all said - a few years ago when my Danny died - he'd been to a cardiologist because he'd been sleeping deeper and been very "snorkly" first thing in the morning. Our vet did xrays ($200) and sent us to the cardiologist ($500) because she saw a thickening around his heart. The thickening was confirmed to be related to old age and his heart was absolute perfect considering his age. He just had bronchitis. This was about 6 months before we were again rushing him to the vet because he was off his food and he was throwing up. The vet kept him over that morning ($200-300) because they believed he had pancreatitis again and they wanted to get him stabilized and get fluids into him. We brought him home that afternoon and about that evening I noticed he could not lay down without showing signs of discomfort and pain. We rushed him back to the vet and different vet immediately spotted something on xrays that the vet in the morning didn't see. Did ultrasound and found his spleen which should be shaped like a cow's tongue, looked like a melon. We had surgery done immediately - that night (about $2500 including xrays, ultrasounds, etc). He survived the surgery and everything was hopeful as far as recovery... but he had a blood clot and died mid-morning. 

I still had to pay all his veterinary bills. And it wiped out a lot of my budget for the next two years pretty much. So I totally get what you are going through. Dealing with health emergencies with these dogs is horrible, actually. 

I'd focus on getting the little one taken care of and getting her home. Everything should be fine. Take it one step at a time. Budgets can be adjusted in the short term to rebuild that comfort cushion you need. 

Also see about care credit with your vet - you'd be taking on a monthly bill, but it would buy you a little time getting it paid off.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

kiersa16 said:


> I have a 13 month old Golden, EJ, who I have had since 8 weeks of age. She has always been the sweetest dog ever. For as long as we have had her, she's lived with out older maltese mix Belle and our two small daughters.
> 
> She has always been incredibly patient and gentle with our children. Butva few months ago we started feeding the two dogs completely separate because we started noticing that they would growl at each other if they were in close proximinty. Nevertheless, they continued to sleep in the same room together and didn't have any other trouble except for the occasional barking session at each other.
> 
> ...


 
I am so sorry this has happened. Unfortunately dog-to-dog resource guarding, as indicated by the growling around the food dishes at mealtimes, is not uncommon and it is natural behavior. It does sound as if it was a resource (the piece of bread) that instigated the altercation between your two. Unfortunately neither of your dogs, has learned appropriate social skills, in the dog world - possession (I have it) takes precedent over 'I want it.' regardless of 'status' or 'age' of the dogs, and a socially appropriate dog would not have challenged the other over the food, they would have backed off. 
I live with four dogs, and they do guard certain items from each other, it is normal behavior, and dogs who display inappropriate social behavior, due to lack early socialization, and push the patience of the 'guarder' on occasion. When it happens I encourage the 'intruder' away, and reward them for coming to me, interrupting the interaction and giving them a chance to settle down, peacefully.

So what to do now? Keep them separate until Belle heals up. Feed them separated physically, in different rooms, in crates or on opposite sides of a baby gate out of sight of each other. Pick up their dishes before allowing them back together. Double check to ensure there are no opportunities to 'find' food items, especially while you work with your dogs.

Work with someone else in the household, have the dogs, ideally, separated by a baby gate (or have them on leash, a good distance apart,) they should be able to see each other, but you want to prevent contact IF one should decide to 'challenge' the other. Use part of their meal or some other treats, and feed the dogs, while they are in sight of each other. The goal is to change how they feel about each other, for them to learn that if one 'gets' the other does too, that each is a predictor of 'good things' for the other. Start at a distance that they are staying calm and relaxed, and as they can handle slowly decrease the distance, over time, but, do not allow them close enough to make contact, should they attempt to. The goal is to help them 'see' each other in a positive light.


Understand that dogs communicate with each through body language , primarily, and audible warnings, when needed, in an effort to avoid/prevent physical conflict. Growling, snapping, staring, tension in their body, hackles up, are *warning* *signals*/peace keeping signals which are used to maintain distance/create space, (_*do not*_ punish/reprimand or try to stop the warning 'behaviors', they are appropriate and necessary dog to dog communication, despite how we feel about them) and _prevent _physical altercations. The 'signals' tell the other dog that they are feeling threatened, (fearful or anxious) and the other dog should stay away. Preventing a dog from, or teaching a dog not to give warning signals, takes away it's first line of 'defense', creating a dog who may seem 'okay' until the other dog is close enough to attack it, if it cannot run away.

If warning signals are displayed, calmly interrupt, (do not become 'aggressive' or 'challenging' yourself, you run the risk of escalating the situation if you do) by saying the dog's name to get their attention on you, (reinforce with praise and high value treats), and help the dogs, teach them, lure them with high value treats if need be) to turn away, and move away from each other dog. (Turning away, and moving away behaviors are used by dog to tell the other dog they mean no harm, everything is okay.) Redirect their attention to something else you would prefer them to do, get a toy, go somewhere else, their bed or mat, to give them a chance to relax and settle down.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Understand that dogs communicate with each through body language , primarily, and audible warnings, when needed, in an effort to avoid/prevent physical conflict. Growling, snapping, staring, tension in their body, hackles up, are warning signals/peace keeping signals which are used to maintain distance/create space, (do not punish/reprimand or try to stop the warning 'behaviors', they are appropriate and necessary dog to dog communication, despite how we feel about them) and prevent physical altercations. The 'signals' tell the other dog that they are feeling threatened, (fearful or anxious) and the other dog should stay away. Preventing a dog from, or teaching a dog not to give warning signals, takes away it's first line of 'defense', creating a dog who may seem 'okay' until the other dog is close enough to attack it, if it cannot run away.


I pretty much disagree with this..... 

If I see any golden retriever growling or demonstrating aggression towards other dogs (and I'm not talking about "alert" or "who goes there?!" rumbles, I'm talking about deliberate posturing and warning to other dogs.... that is a huge "no" for me. 

Dogs do not "think reasonably" like people do. If they do something and it has a desired response from other dogs, the behavior is reinforced. 

Bottom line is you have dogs who can't be brought into crowded rooms with other dogs because they are trying to take on every dog who "looks funny" to them. Which is dangerous in certain situations where you might have a dog once challenged will try to rip your dog's neck out - this based on breed temperament. 

It is up to the owner to not just manage their dogs appropriately, but they have to really train a growing puppy from day one to nip a lot of stuff in the bud early before the dogs temperament becomes set.

Otherwise - you'll probably be one those people who walks into a building and has people talking behind your back about your nasty dog. Which happens a lot lately because more and more dogs are exhibiting behaviors that should not ever be acceptable in public (or anywhere else).

^^^^ I guess I should add that I'm not somebody who is pinning dogs right from puppy hood or throwing them around. But seriously correct behavior you don't want long term. The more escalated a behavior is - the more escalated the correction will have to be. Don't let it get that far. These animals are not human beings. They aren't robots. They are animals and they have a different way of communicating which does involve fights and turf wars and so on - stuff that is and should be unacceptable for your pet. The way I would look at it is regardless of how your dogs sort themselves in your household, the bottom line is you're the top rung. Any behavior that is over line should have you charging in to correct. The dogs should obey you because your word's gospel. <= If my dogs are playfighting and they are starting to get carried away or have gone too long. I tell them to stop. They immediately stop. This is partly obedience training, but partly because at some point when they were puppies - I got up and physically separated them when they didn't obey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kiersa16 said:


> Things are calming down. It's been rough the past few days. We had to deplete 100% of our savings for her care. That was difficult. We are a one income family and it will take a long time to replace it. We have children and now we have zero emergency funds. I just pray the surgery goes well and that we never have another incident.
> 
> They'll never be unsupervised again, that's for sure.


You may want to check into Care Credit if you don't have it, it may be able to help you out.


Healthcare Financing Credit Card | CareCredit


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder has always told me that the worst fights are between two females. I noticed when I brought my second female in, my first laid down the rules, and she is the boss. My male just goes with the flow.

With the injury being in the jaw, I am wondering if maybe Belle's jaw got caught somehow on your goldens collar. I have been told that when two dogs get stuck, they will get scared and aggressive trying to escape.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

I really wish I had been there to see what happened. They've been out together today a little, when they're in my line of sight. So far, EJ has just gone up and kind of looked at her and wagged her tail and Belle just stalks off. EJ hasn't been spayed as of yet, I was still undecided if I wanted to do it or not because of the cancer risk increases I had heard about. I don't know if that would help. Do unaltered females have more aggression at times? I know males can.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Behaviorists will tell you that neutering males will help with aggression. Neutering does not help aggression with female dogs. I sold a golden bitch to a man who had two Norwich terriers ( 1 male 1 female, neither altered) and a neutered olden male. At eight months of age, the golden bitch was being attacked by the Norwich bitch. Knowing that when two female dogs start to fight, it can be disastrous, I offered to take the bitch back and refund his money. He refused...instead, his house became a maze of baby gates...until the golden girl was about 1.5 years old and oops someone left the gate open. Both girls got into it and the owner almost had a finger bitten off by the terrier...(both girls had been spayed which of course was no help). Golden girl was given back to me and lives in a house with four other goldens with no trouble. If food was truly the precursor, you have something to work with and manage. My seven all get a long very well, but once in a great while food can spark some discord... And I do not object to growling...it indicates that a dog is unsure or is worried about something..


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Right now my current plan is to keep them separated fully during mealtimespecially and I won't leave them alone together. EJ seems to miss Belle and is whining after her. Belle still wants no part of her for now. I don't blame her. I have to give her pain injections every 12 hours and so I am letting her rest in a gated off area away from all the noise on and oft during the day.

Hopefully the surgery will go well tomorrow. She will be 8 in June so I am worried a little about her undergoing the anesthesia.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My entire life has been spent with English Setters, pointers (quail hunting), Irish Setters (buddies) golden Retrievers (duck hunting and buddies) and Great Pyrenees, so know nothing much about the little breeds. I do know next door have Chihuahua which drive my present Pyr nuts with their constant yipping at the fence when he walks out the door. Drives us nuts also. Just had company here over the weekend that asked how we stood all that yipping. For all the world it sounds like that would attack that big pyr if they ever got in our yard.

I noticed one person asked if it was possible the little dog got hung up on the golden's collar. I had actually had the same thought. I can't remember if it was this forum or another, but several years ago there was a post about two goldens playing and one got it's teeth hung under the collar of the other and both panicked. I seem to remember some teeth were lost.

My golden just turned 12 on the 8th and still thinks she needs to clean dishes ina the dishwasher. I shoo her out of the kitchen but she will sneak in and try to "wash" the dishes. For some reasons there is a splace where the rack has a "broken" area on both sides and twice she has gotten the ring of her ID tag caught on it and went into a panic. I barely kept her from pulling the entire rack out on the floor. She was pulling and tugging and trying to back away. Hubby had to come and remove her collar while I held the rack in place.

Just wonder--didn't you little one have puncture wounds to indicate the golden grabbed her?


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes. There was a puncture wound on the top of the little ones nose. There was also blood on the top of EJs head which I'm assuming came from the little dogs mouth after it was already bleeding...maybe a retaliation bite? It looks like EJ just managed to bite down on her snout just right from what the vet said. The little dog could have been the agressor, she does tend to be the boss of the pair. I just have no way of knowing for sure. They have been okay around each other today supervised. EJ is a little mopey because Belle wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

This is EJ by the way. (Ella Jane)

She has always been the sweetest thing. Silly too. She's best buds with my four year old, they're always together. She's always so patient and gentle with the kids.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

EJ and Kinley.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

There's no doubt in my mind that it was a mutual scuffle that the little one lost. She's never had one aggressive moment toward a human ever.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> And I do not object to growling...it indicates that a dog is unsure or is worried about something..


Agree...

Here's a great article on why you shouldn't punish a growl:

http://www.marysdogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/WDJ_Growling.pdf


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

On growling:

I wrote, 'Never let a growl go unadmonished". I don't know what I was thinking. I think I was swept up in the idea of growling as aggressive action. I certainly don't believe what I wrote!

I don't like dogs snarling aggressively for no reason except to establish dominance when no other dog has transgressed established boundaries, but I think there are many excellent reasons for dogs to growl. One case in point is the first time I ever heard a growl from my dog. It happened after a couple of hours of two large, young Malamutes jumping over him and annoying him, trying to get him to play. He had played with them and was now lying down trying to rest. They wouldn't leave him alone. Their owner shook his head and said to them, "He's bigger than you", but of course their command of English was insufficient for them to comprehend that and Griffin had been docile for a long time. Eventually he gave one growl. I was pretty surprised to hear it. But he did it! And it served its purpose.

NewfieMom


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Belle is home and is doing okay. Her jaw was actually fractured in two places. The vet said her jaw was really bad. EJ did a lot of damage and it was for sure not a coincidence. My heart is broken.

I need someone to tell me, honestly, is it safe for my dogs to continue living together?

There's a Golden Rescue in Atlanta that helps rehome dogs...but I get hysterical just thinking about it. 

God, I just feel so lost about all of this.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

She's been through a lot.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Only you can make the decision on what's right for your family. Before making any re-homing decisions highly recommend you consult w/ a great trainer. I certainly wouldn't allow the dogs to spend any alone time together and would carefully manage their interactions. If you do go the re-homing route, GRRA is a wonderful organization and has great trainers they work with. I fostered for the organization when I lived in GA and adopted one of my fosters--love those Georgian goldens.

Wanted to add, did you sign a contract when you purchased EJ--most breeders have a first right of refusal in their contracts. Have you reached out to your pup's breeder for any advice/support?


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

SheetsSM said:


> Only you can make the decision on what's right for your family. Before making any re-homing decisions highly recommend you consult w/ a great trainer. I certainly wouldn't allow the dogs to spend any alone time together and would carefully manage their interactions. If you do go the re-homing route, GRRA is a wonderful organization and has great trainers they work with. I fostered for the organization when I lived in GA and adopted one of my fosters--love those Georgian goldens.


I don't want to rehome her. Trust me, the idea is bloody killing me. What kind of training would I look for? Anyone have recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm just worried that she could need a different kind of home and that I am just not wanting to see that. I can't even imagine what it would do to me to lose her. To my kids, the idea is unimaginable. But I know I have to be a grown up and do what's best too.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Near you is Angie Woods w/ US Canine: U.S. Canine: Atlanta Dog Trainer, Behavior Modification, & Dog Psychology Expensive, but she & her staff are great, I was hesitant to the terms associated w/ Ceasar Milan, but I've worked w/ her personally with a foster golden & she's extremely fair to the dog & a straight shooter w/ the humans.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I remember getting my 2nd Rescue and my old girl didn't like her at all. She growled at her if she came close and we kept them separated but also took them to a trainer. The trainer said not to reprimand her for telling the younger to keep away, the growl was her voice, and if we stiffled her it would come out in a different (worst) way. It was our responsibility to make sure the younger did not harass the older and to teach her to respect her personal space. We had to judge if the growl was reasonable or not and set the boundaries. Over time they became a pack but it took a lot of doing things together with our guidance. And the only reprimand may be a snap of the fingers and an uh uh, nothing major. 

You got warnings. They were growling at each other. You did not address it you avoided it. It escalated because it wasn't addressed. You didn't know better; now you do. Get a trainer or take them to classes together. Use gates and tie downs and keep them apart when not supervised. Learn to listen and learn when to guide; you can do it. If it is that important to you it will happen. Don't beat yourself up about it; we all have to learn... she will mature and they will find a balance.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone. My husband and I have been discussing it more and we both agree. Even though the situation is very serious, we don't want to give up. I can't afford super expensive dog trainers as of right now. As I said before, our emergency fund has been emptied. But I am trying to do as much reading and research On INTER Family dog issues as I can. They are 100% supervised and I am making sure EJ is giving the little dog her space. My little girl will be in a muzzle for 8 weeks as her jaw heals. I feel so bad for her. I do think that there were signs that we should have heeded before....I so wish we had. They slept together every night and got along most of the time and we didn't take it seriously enough when they squabbled. My golden is so gentle with us, I just didn't think she would ever do anything like this. I just love them both so much and I am just trying to take it one step at a time. I have OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disprder)also and I already deal with horrible anxiety..this situation has been tortuous to say the least.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Does anyone know...is there any reason to believe that this situation could serve as a warning for aggression towards people at all? I wouldn't think so because she is so well adapted with my daughters. But I have little ones (6 and 4) so I want to make sure.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

kiersa16 said:


> Does anyone know...is there any reason to believe that this situation could serve as a warning for aggression towards people at all? I wouldn't think so because she is so well adapted with my daughters. But I have little ones (6 and 4) so I want to make sure.


It doesn't sound like she's been aggressive with humans at all. There's lot of terrific resources out there (free) about reading the signals that dogs are giving off when they are needing space or are getting anxious. You can even do a search on this forum. Even if you can't afford a lot of sessions it might be worth a few sessions to get some professional guidance. When I adopted my rescue I hired a trainer who specialized in anxious dogs for ~$80/session. The first session (90 min) was $150, all others were $80. We did about 3 or 4 sessions. If that's not in the budget right now, utilize the internet. A key word(s) you can search on is canine calming signals or recognizing anxiety in dogs....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> Only you can make the decision on what's right for your family. Before making any re-homing decisions highly recommend you consult w/ a great trainer. I certainly wouldn't allow the dogs to spend any alone time together and would carefully manage their interactions. If you do go the re-homing route, GRRA is a wonderful organization and has great trainers they work with. I fostered for the organization when I lived in GA and adopted one of my fosters--love those Georgian goldens.
> 
> Wanted to add, did you sign a contract when you purchased EJ--most breeders have a first right of refusal in their contracts. Have you reached out to your pup's breeder for any advice/support?


I would contact your vet and ask for the name of a trainer / behaviorist or if you live near a vet school, call them. You need to be very careful, because anybody can set up shop and call themselves a trainer. You need somebody that has some type of formal education in this.


----------



## kiersa16 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes, I would imagine that's very true.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you've never observed a single minute of her being "bitchy" toward people, I don't think you are taking an abnormal risk keeping her with your family. Most likely by now you would know if she was not tolerant of your kids. However, she is a dog and you might want to think about how lax (or not) you are with managing your kids and the dogs. Let's make sure you're setting everyone up for success. Just the commonsense stuff like "kids do not walk around the house with food, they sit at the table to eat" "no one takes something from the dog except an adult" "don't bother the dog if she's eating or has a bone". Making sure that when your kids have friends over, no one is treating the dog like a stuffed animal or a pillow or a step stool etc. 

Also, if you haven't done some reading and research on dog's body language and signals, you really should. Turid Rugaas has a book called "calming signals" and there is even a facebook group where people evaluate canine body language and discuss what to look for. Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/observationskillsdogs/

I think the more confident you feel in understanding your dogs the better you might feel about knowing if this is something you can manage for the life of the dogs. My heart goes out to you on this.


----------

